# Stick Fast Synthetic Bushings



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody using these?  

http://www.woodturningz.com/products/GFBUSHING.jpg

I bought some with a recent order and really like them on the few pens I've used them on. They are supposedly somewhat 'universal' in size and go on a mandrel.


----------



## panamag8or (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got a set from Berea, but haven't turned a wooden pen yet.


----------



## ianjwebster (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got a set. I have to chip scrape off the CA every time. But I wouldn't be without them


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 5, 2013)

They look like a partial knock-off of johnnycnc's Eliminator bushings for finishing!

If you drop the bushings in a small jar of Acetone the CA will dissolve. Easy to clean up then!


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 5, 2013)

I got them from JohnnCNC and always use them on CA finishes.
Thanks for the tip about acetone - I usually put them on a mandrel without a blank and turn off the build up - will try the acetone!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 5, 2013)

Good tip on acetone!!


Yes, any ca that you wipe of the end of the turned blank will build up in the recess.  They pull right off though.  Before I was using a skew tip to make sure the bushings would come off and certainly ca builds up on the meal bushings.  

Are Johnny cnc's one set for multiple pens or do you need to buy a different set for each pen style?


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 5, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Good tip on acetone!!
> 
> 
> Yes, any ca that you wipe of the end of the turned blank will build up in the recess. They pull right off though. Before I was using a skew tip to make sure the bushings would come off and certainly ca builds up on the meal bushings.
> ...


----------



## bossef (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, I use it... But I since I own a lathe :laugh: and since Delrin or Teflon rod are easy to find, I turn it myself. For the price of 1 set I got a hand full of it. I always have set ready to go.

Regards
Francis


----------



## 76winger (Apr 5, 2013)

I got some from JohnnyCNC a couple years ago and they're great. Never thought of the acetone though, I've just been cleaning them off after every two or three finishings.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought the white cutting board from Wally World and turned my own


----------



## airborne_r6 (Apr 19, 2013)

bossef said:


> Yes, I use it... But I since I own a lathe :laugh: and since Delrin or Teflon rod are easy to find, I turn it myself. For the price of 1 set I got a hand full of it. I always have set ready to go.
> 
> Regards
> Francis



+1



Dustygoose said:


> I bought the white cutting board from Wally World and turned my own



I used to do this but found the plastic was a little softer than I liked. I just switched to Delrin; I like it much better. You can get 3/4x12" rods at Grainger for about $2.68.  They also have 5/8" rods which would be less to turn down but my local store was out of stock.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 19, 2013)

I made my own and used to use them for finishing but now with the Doctors wood shop finish I don't need them anymore.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 20, 2013)

Heck of an idea. Self centering. Resists adhering to CA. Made in America ???


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 20, 2013)

Been using my own for about three or four years...Bought a couple blocks uf UHMW Plastic from Woodcraft. Also made a 60 degree drive by tapping a 1 1/2 block, turning it round and then add the cone tip


----------



## bwftex (Apr 21, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> I made my own and used to use them for finishing but now with the Doctors wood shop finish I don't need them anymore.




Mike,
I was planning to order some of the Doctors finish to give it a try. 

The  pens that you have posted pictures of look very  nicely finished. I assume that you did them with Doctors wood finish.   What do you think about it's protective qualities and durability?

Recently I started using the polyurethane dip method. It takes time mostly waiting between coats but I feel the results look superior to CA. To me it does not seem to alter  or plasticize the wood as much.  As far as durability  goes it seems good but I can't say for sure. Time will tell.

By the way I'm a big  fan of your Madrone and Thuya Burl pens. I have a few nice looking  sticks of Madrone and some outstanding Thuya so I think I'll have to  make a copy cat. 

Take care, Bruce


----------



## garliclover101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Love that idea Dustygoose.  I'm all about doing it myself if I can.  Sense of pride I guess.  Plus............I might just have an old cutting board sitting around that I can "practice" on.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## monstersdad99 (Jan 16, 2014)

ianjwebster said:


> I've got a set. I have to chip scrape off the CA every time. But I wouldn't be without them



If you rub a little paste wax on them when you are putting them on then the CA will not stick to them.  The first few times I used them I had some CA on them then I saw somewhere that if you dab a little paste wax on the end of the pen then the CA won't stick to the pen.  So I tried that and I thought of putting the wax on the bushings also.  It worked great.  :laugh:


----------

